# Smoking shirt pocket



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

I purchased a nice cigar smoking shirt and it had the breast pocket stitched in half to make holding two cigars nicely. So I had my wife stitch up both breast pockets on a Guayabera shirt (I think it's comfortable, others think they're ugly hwell: ) and because the pockets are wide, she was able to conceal the stitches and make three single cigar slots in each.
I like to carry a few extras to share when I am at car cruise nights, or at a picnic/BBQ. I am going to actually have my pin stripped suit jacket pockets altered for the same reason. I have some nice leather 2 and 3 finger holders, but this is pretty nice for just grabbing a couple to go for a little while with.

This is the store bought shirt









and the altered shirt....









View attachment 77236


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

That is a pretty slick idea. If only I wasn't as clumsy as I am, I would probably crush them.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a great idea. My wife has made a couple of BBQ aprons with cigar pockets, but I like the idea of doing it to a shirt pocket.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's well done.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

Sometimes a simple solution works best. 
I love the BBQ apron idea too!
This sure keeps them from flopping around or falling out too easy.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> That is a great idea. My wife has made a couple of _BBQ aprons with cigar pockets_, but I like the idea of doing it to a shirt pocket.


DING DING DING DING!

Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think someone should take that idea to the next level and make a cigar bandolier...or something like what Danny Trejo's knife throwing characters from "Desperado" and "Machete" wears to store his knives...but with cigars instead. Hell, you'd be a walking B&M.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

i like it. i generally put a cigar in my breast pocket and to keep it from falling over or even OUT of my pocket i have been keeping them in a soft glasses case but it's too heavy and weighs down on my shirt. this is a perfect solution!


----------



## ascrivner (Nov 16, 2011)

You wouldn't catch me with a cigar in my shirt pocket, or any other pocket for that matter unless it was in a hard case. It's way too easy to damage them. The shirts below are just great however.


----------



## travisgoldkuhl (Feb 13, 2013)

That is a great idea! Going to have to do the same to mine!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

neat.............

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice...your wife did a great job and I am sure you enjoy it! BTW, forget what others think about those shirts...I love them and I'd wear them every day if I had enough!


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

That's a cool idea. I'll have to see if my wife could make me one of the BBQ aprons with built in cigar holders.


----------

